# unfair income taxes on your medicare premiums



## chessman (Jun 21, 2014)

When I did my income taxes this year, I learned about how my medicare premiums work tax-wise.  I did not get to deduct them, because they are not deducted pretax on the 1099-r reporting form.  Between my wife's supplemental insurance and both of our medicare premiums, there was a good chunk of change that was taxed.

When I worked, my share of health-care insurance premiums were deducted pre-tax, and self-employed taxpayers have line 29 to report health-care premiums.

Currently, you can itemize medicare premiums, but it only works if itemizing works for you and you have enough medical bills to qualify.  Itemizing doesn't work for me.

I wrote to my congressional represetatives, and recommended that senior taxpayers should at least get to deduct healthcare premiums on line 29.  I ask you to also write to your congressmen or congresswomen and ask for a tax break on your medicare premiums.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 21, 2014)

never mind


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 19, 2019)

medicare premiums are no different then any other health insurance premiums .. they get lumped in with all your medical expenses and if you can itemize it you  can get a deduction ...if the standard deduction is higher then you are already being compensated  for it by flying the empty seats .

the standard deductions give many back money they never spent in the first place when the standard deduction is higher


----------

